# Porsche Owner is at breaking point



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been watching this guys updates on his new 911. If you watch his videos you will see the frustration he's been having .

Just uploaded his latest update. Contains swearing






New link added


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Poor man, you'd be gutted. Roof bars though, on a 911, there's no excuse!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh this so needs sending to the Hamster, better still Clarkson it will def make the program then...:lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

chr15rey said:


> Poor man, you'd be gutted. Roof bars though, on a 911, there's no excuse!


It's probably keeping the car together.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

james_death said:


> Oh this so needs sending to the Hamster, better still Clarkson it will def make the program then...:lol:


I agree, JC will love ripping into Porsche.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hamsters fave car....:lol:

I dont do twitter but if i did i would have to send him that...:lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Shocking treatment though . I bet Mr Porsche will be turning in his grave.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Watched the video then I looked at Porsche's Facebook page and it's full of comments and links to the video lol


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

james_death said:


> Hamsters fave car....:lol:
> 
> I dont do twitter but if i did i would have to send him that...:lol:


The thing is if this was Richard Hammonds car it wouldn't have got to this stage.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wrong section should be in gentleman's club


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Funnily enough I mentioned on this recent thread about Porsche's poor after sales, definitely another case of profit before customer satisfaction. The backlash on Facebook is PR disaster for them, I hope they learn from it.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335769


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Porsche Facebook is getting a right bashing.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Has any-one tweeted it to the top gear team?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Poor guy his dream car with all those problems it needs scrapping.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Sadly it will be passed on to someone else.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Recently posted on Porsche Facebook,


> Thank you everyone for responding to Mr. Murray's video. We appreciate your passion and our community's drive for excellent customer service. We at Porsche have always sought excellence in all that we do. We know you expect it of us. And when we don't meet that standard, we make every effort to improve. We want you to know we've offered to repurchase or replace Mr. Murray's car, and we hope we can reignite his passion for Porsche.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

If they 'have always sought excellence' why didn't they refund or replace earlier? They have been forced into action by all the bad publicity, they had to be taken to court in the US before they paid up for the faults with the 996/Boxster/Cayman engines, owners in other parts of the world have been left high and dry, very poor company when it comes to after sales IMO, bad news for the VAG group.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Too little too late Porsche . Should've done that before the exposure .


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Good result though . People power!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

For those who haven't seen the conclusion update.






NSFW contains swearing at end of clip.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Poor bloke , 5 years if savings on a shed . Shouldn't matter which manufacturer from kia to Porsche no one should have been dealt with like that . Most mainstream manufacturers wouldve dealt with that better


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

He took the twitter comments very well


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Sadly it will be passed on to someone else.


That's the sad fact. Someone is going to end up with a lemon - who knows how much damage all the electrical faults have caused. It really needs gutting and remaking.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nick views his new 911


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Seems to have issues with most of the cars on his page. 

But bloody hell, these are things which are completely unreal. Pool of water in the car? Which idiot was responsible for this masterpiece of a vehicle?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Surely I can't be the only one wouldn't even think of owning a other Porsche if I'd been put through all of that


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

His new one looks fab though.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well lets hope he's happy with this one, he does seem to moan about every car he's had though as a general rule.

Any car company can make a Friday lemon car, its how they react in rectifying the issues - in this case its been a multitude of issues, so clearly not their best built example. Funny how he suddenly is a lot more supportive of Porsche and their handling of his case, once it was finally at an agreeable point.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

He does seem very critical about everything but if you're spending that sort of money it should be right. really right.

I laugh how he lets Tui just jump in all over the plastics around the buttons etc.


----------

